

OSX Mavericks uses Latest Ruby and Python - jwaldrip

The latest version of OSX (Mavericks) uses ruby 2.0.0-p195<p>$(home) - ruby -v<p>ruby 2.0.0p195 (2013-05-14 revision 40734) [universal.x86_64-darwin13]<p>$(home) - python --version<p>Python 2.7.3
======
greenlakejake
As far as I'm concerned the 'latest' Python is 3.3.2

------
Legion
Python 2.7 branch is up to 2.7.5, so not exactly the latest (at least, not in
the same sense as Ruby, where 2.0.0-p195 is the absolute latest stable release
build of Ruby 2.0).

------
josso
Great to hear. Which version of Python?

~~~
jwaldrip
Python 2.7.3 (default, May 19 2013, 04:22:38)

~~~
bsimpson
Given your title, I was expecting the latest from 3k, but including 2.7 by
default is probably better. People could get pretty upset if an OS update
broke all their Python apps.

